# Anyone Got A Dreffa?



## foztex

Being into Accutrons I was of course attracted by the 214 Astronaut. beautiful watch, a real classic.

Having adored them from afar I had the opportunity, whilst on a business trip, to see one in the flesh.

Fortuitously in the same city as a mate who had one , we met up for lunch and mutual hummer drooling.

Imagine the scene, two blokes in a restaurant, with Accutrons spread all over the table. It was a hoot. The food was excellent, superb seafood and the way they presented the raw ingredients arranged on a platter, in lieu of a menu, was brilliant. The only downer was he had a proper RLT case for his, mine were wrapped in an old chamois !

well we were there for the best part of 4 hours, great nosh and fine wine. If we'd had Belgian chocolates and silk underwear it would have been perfect!

Well it was anyway, first time we'd ever met face to face and really hit it off. Had a great chin-wag. Even the staff and manager got into the watches. Top time.

Anyway I digress.

So, the Astronaut.

Well, I was gutted, it's so small. This was a perfect example, coffin bracelet, NOS, the works, but it was so small.

The case was true Accutron class, the shiny bezel, black clean dial, but it was so small (have I already mentioned that?).

Jump forward to today. I happened upon this. Its a Dreffa 20 Atmos diver, spotted the resemblance yet?

Its a proper sized Astronaut, what's more its got a very Omega Seamaster 120 crown and a practically vintage Omega or even Yao dial.

check it out.



















Great hands too, I am made up.










Only thing is, having searched for hours, I know nothing of the mark. Anybody familiar with Dreffa? any ideas as to its age, history?










It has an ETA 2472 - 25 jewels movement, is 38 mm dia. and the bezel is a hair off 40mm.

Anyway, a proper sized Astro, I love it.

Andy


----------



## JonW

I once met a bloke off RLT and took him for watch shopping round my local haunts and all we came home with was a dried cane toad!







We did end up getting ratted in a German bar that serves beer delieverd by waitresses in Bavraian dress... but thats another story... 

Anyway this Dreffa.... I had to sleep on these pics before I could remember what it reminds me of.... but then Im an idiot.... its a Rolex Sub!!! The dial is very reminicient of the 5508 sub especially with the minutes track, printed indicies etc. The case as you say is very Astro and the hands look based on Omega and many others of the period. Either way its a very nice score mate!

Looking at the bezel I think its been cleaned up - the pip has gone and how well do the numbers show up? Im wondering if these should be black paint filled.....


----------



## jasonm

I like it









Jons right, a little bit Subby in the dial, its nice









Will you be filling in the bezel markers? I think it will make it look even better....


----------



## foztex

cheers lads,

I really like the Dreffa logo too, reminds me of those D case asymmetrical case designs (but you can wear this one














)

I think the bezel filling idea is a good one. If you look closely at the pics you will see a blue/green deposit in the 5 min bezel marker. I thought this was oxidation but checked it under a UV lamp and it fluoresces. So it appears at least the larger bezel markers were lumed as well as the dot (there was the remains of a blob in there before i cleaned it, nothing worth saving).

As you've suggested, I reckon black will be best, lets hope humbrol have not gone the way of Airfix!

cheers

Andy


----------



## raketakat

I'd deffa heff a Dreffa







.


----------



## foztex

raketakat said:


> I'd deffa heff a Dreffa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Groan


----------



## JonW

One thing you could try is using some black crayon instead of paint.... you can easily get that out if you dont like it as well...


----------



## MIKE

foztex said:


> .
> 
> So, the Astronaut.
> 
> Well, I was gutted, it's so small. This was a perfect example, coffin bracelet, NOS, the works, but it was so small.


Yes thats exactly what I thought when I got mine, having never seen one in the flesh









Despite this, I've come to love mine









Makes a change from some off the large watches I have and if I'm totaly honest, it's one off my most comfortable watches to wear. No crowns digging in with one of these









Also a unique looking watch, theres nothing else quite like it. (I don't think)

I think of it as my dress watch







as I don't own such a watch









Mike


----------



## foztex

MIKE said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So, the Astronaut.
> 
> Well, I was gutted, it's so small. This was a perfect example, coffin bracelet, NOS, the works, but it was so small.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats exactly what I thought when I got mine, having never seen one in the flesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite this, I've come to love mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes a change from some off the large watches I have and if I'm totaly honest, it's one off my most comfortable watches to wear. No crowns digging in with one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a unique looking watch, theres nothing else quite like it. (I don't think)
> 
> I think of it as my dress watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I don't own such a watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

 They are lovely aren't they Mike, I find all 214s in general to be very comfy to wear. It's certainly classy enough to be considered a dress watch.

enjoy it mate, I still may get one someday

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JonW said:


> One thing you could try is using some black crayon instead of paint.... you can easily get that out if you dont like it as well...


Try a black permanent marker, I`ve used one with good results









Cool watch BTW


----------

